# machine shop in India



## New_Guy (Dec 31, 2009)

i came across this in the net take a look at the radial arm drill ;D
http://www.mgmindustries.co.in/machinery.htm

just a thought but does anyone know why India's lathes look so backward ??? i mean with the open drive, bad covers over the gears, no gear box just change gears most of the time and they don't even supply a motor or chuck ??? they must be so cheap but i haven't seen prices

anyway have a laught ;D


----------



## steamer (Dec 31, 2009)

And they apparently don't need safety glasses of boots......

Dave


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 1, 2010)

What are the flowery things draped over and into the moving parts of all of the machines?


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 1, 2010)

It happens a lot in the UK, when a company upgrades their machinery, or closes down, a third world Indian community will come in, completely strip the place down to the last nut and bolt, and reassemble it all back in the homeland.

What is low technology to us, is high technology to them, at this time. But give it another ten years, and they will be on par with the Chinese, Japanese and all the other far eastern manufacturers. 

Where the Indian continent scores over most of the other far eastern suppliers is their high degree of education in their workforce. You can guarantee that their machine operators have high grade technical degrees, and already know how to get the best out of old machinery. It is happening even now, the better quality of cheap machine tooling you can buy comes from the Indian continent. Almost exactly the same setup as Japan was in the earlier days, and everybody now raves over their quality and high standards.

With regards to safety, they aren't in a nanny state like most of us here are, and so if they lose a few people along the way, there are plenty of people willing to jump into dead mens shoes, and nothing stands in their way of progress. H&S will come later.

The flower garlands are most probably offerings to some sort of deity that looks over their machinery and keeps it all working.

The Indian continent is about the most dispersed population on earth, and the most mild mannered people I have ever met, and I think now must be reaching the point where they are becoming the best educated per percentage of capita in all the countries they have made their home. 
Also, unlike western countries, the Indian extended family supports from birth until death, including all costs associated with education and business growth, so they can easily grow at a fantastic rate, with everyone contributing to each others success. 

You might laugh now, but be warned, they will be a workforce to be reckoned with in a few years time. There is nothing like being educated and hungry to bring out the best in a people.

You only have to look at the medical profession in the UK. 
My wife has yet to be consulted or operated on by a non Indian specialist, and they have recently saved her life by their actions. On that side, they are already some of the best in the world.


Blogs


----------



## New_Guy (Jan 1, 2010)

i didnt notice the garlands first time i think its utter crap they are some offering who in there right mind would wrap anything around a chuck thats about to spin??? its all to look pretty  for one the shop is to clean just far to clean and people are using machines with nothing in them its all for show and it works lol

a few of the machines are Indian made oh for comparison i came across this other shop it has a few Atlases 
http://www.loupiote.com/cgi-bin/search.cgi?x=0&q=machine+shop&t=machine&nbsp;shop&hl=en

India sure is going to be a big deal in the years to come i wonder whats going to happen to China


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 1, 2010)

Eh, I think it's neat. The whole country seems interesting, a place I'd like to visit. I considered it several years ago during a large robotics competition.


----------



## shred (Jan 1, 2010)

When I was in in Bali a couple years ago everybody either made themselves or had people that came by every day with the daily flower garland/offering and set it outside the shop or home or whatever. They're so insubstantial that I wouldn't really worry about one getting caught in something. Hopefully they are similar there.

I have an Indian friend here in the US-- Got a masters degree and has a great job in high-end R&D. He came here ~15 years ago since this is where the opportunity was. Now he says if he were in the same position now as then, he'd stay in India; it's grown so much in the past dozen years.


----------



## Kermit (Jan 1, 2010)

They look quite capable, and seem hungry for work. Internet access will bring them some business I hope. The strange photoshopped yellow lines on the concrete floor seem to be missing in a few pictures.  That make someone think they didn't have safety reg's ;D
(Steel toed sandals, and impact resistant cornea's) -not required but universally wished for none-the-less. 8)
But nothing is second class about the people there taking pride in what they do for a living.

Kermit


----------



## kvom (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the photos are posed. The garlands aren't there when the machines are in use.


----------



## Andrewinpopayan (Jan 1, 2010)

H & S? elf n safety. I just looked at the factories address in India, Bhopal, India. try a Google on "Union Carbide Bhopal"


----------



## jimmyocharlie (Jan 1, 2010)

India is getting bigger and better by the day at engineering.

Blogs is very correct about them being a force of the future, its not that long ago that the far east (where most CNC's come from) was regarded as a joke!


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, I'm setting here having a great laugh. Having a big laugh about China too. Whenever I drive though any small/medium/large city in north America and I see all the manufacturing buildings and factories with their windows boarded up, and the parking lots grown over with weeds, it really makes me chuckle. When I add up my invoices for the last year, and see that I only actually WORKED for 12 weeks out of last year, I can hardly contain my mirth!!! Yeah, those "foreigners" with their backward approach to machining and manufacturing are a constant source of hilarity!!!!---Brian


----------



## New_Guy (Jan 1, 2010)

sorry Brian i didnt mean to offend sorry


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 2, 2010)

You didn't offend me. If I sound bitter, well, its because I am. Its not your fault. In fact, I don't even think FAULT can be adjudged in a situation like this. This is a case of the world "Moving on", and there is nothing that wa can do about it. I remember when North America was king of the world in terms of industrialization and manufacturing, and now it is slipping away from us as we stand here and watch it.


----------



## John S (Jan 2, 2010)

Brian,
Perhaps it's because we have become too greedy expecting that we need two and three vehicles with 8 litre engines and large homes on acres of land.

All too often I look at posts on what are basically home shop groups and when asked how much to make a part we get replies like "I would not make that for less than $80 per hour" when it's true worth is only $20 if made correctly.


----------



## mklotz (Jan 2, 2010)

Just a gentle warning, gentlemen...

This thread is skating close to the evil bog of political rants. Let's ensure that it doesn't slip into that fetid pool.


----------



## kvom (Jan 2, 2010)

I was at a new-years getogether at a neighbor's house. His company sells products for road building, and has contracts in India. He mentioned that he had a meeting with a couple of visitors from India whose idea is to buy large batches of used construction equipment and ship them to India, where there is a massive amount of infrastructure upgrading going on.


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 2, 2010)

The manufacturing world seems to have bifurcated into two relatively stable arenas. Max-automation/CNC to minimize people costs and commodity manual like the shop shown.

CNC is both a blessing and curse for jobs. On the one hand, it can compete pretty well with commodity manual. Those machines grind out a lot of parts. But, OTOH, CNC achieves a reduction in cost by requiring fewer people. Shops talk about one operator, who is not a skilled machinist, running 3 or 4 machines, each one of which grinds out parts faster than a manual. You can do the math and see how such an arrangement could be as cheap as manual in the cheap labor pool.

But in the end all things follow a path to commoditization. The cheap labor pools get CNC, so now what do you do?

It is unpleasant to have your work commoditized, but it is inevitable if you can't present a moving target. That moving target is some kind of sustainable differentiation. If you just do what the next guy does, and your advantage is you do it cheaper, it's hard to compete when the other guy is in a completely different economy. The best differentiation is creativity. A job shop has it tough. A company making products that frequently has new products and has a good sense for their market, has much better margins. Alternatively, a shop that "does the impossible" that most job shops won't touch, is another differentiator.

In this global world, doing it faster than it can be shipped, or making a product locally whose shipping cost would make it prohibitive, are other approaches.

The days of great big smokestack factories in the West are probably numbered. But there seems to be a renaissance of small manufacturers doing cool things that replaces that model. A lot of the big smokestack costs have gone away. Advertising via the Internet and online slaes to replace the old distribution channels. In other words, the game has changed and there is hope. But you have to understand the new rules to win. Creativity, inventiveness, and an entrepreneurial bent are the keys. Most jobs in the US have always been created by small businesses. That's why it is so annoying that the gov't largely helps big business, but that way leads to the political rants so I'll desist.

Best,

BW


----------



## Bernd (Jan 2, 2010)

One day the Indian's will have OSHA knocking on their door too! th_rulze *knuppel2*

Bernd


----------



## lathe nut (Jan 2, 2010)

Fellows, I look at those pictures and see lack of safety equipment, can't believe that anyone would work with out them, just being funny, but we built American without hard hats, safety glasses, safety meeting that goes on and on while we should be getting some work done, looks like where we are headed is we will be safe, accident free and nothing to work on or to build while the rest of the world is working, but we have a good safety record and broke, Lathe Nut


----------



## Twmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Even in humor there sometimes seems to be a grain of truth... 

Witness the O.S.H.A. Approved Cowboy:


----------



## New_Guy (Jan 2, 2010)

lol 

I like whats happening in China it great they learn what they can and cant do and if they don't they don't last long


----------



## rake60 (Jan 3, 2010)

I won't lock it but consider this thread *CLOSED!*

The people who have actually worked in this field remember days
where production was more important than safety.
It *SUCKS* but it's real life.

I don't really care about what the people India, China or the planet Jupiter are doing.
This forum is about home hobby works where safety is *YOUR* responsibility! 

*THREAD CLOSED!*

Rick


----------

